# Red tide



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

State keeps track and provides reports

http://myfwc.com/research/redtide/events/status/statewide/


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for the link. He had been fishing in some of the worst hit areas.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

we were down last week fishing was ruff i talked to a guide he said something about a green tide too maybe had something to do with that oil spill


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

It's been really bad just behind tarpon bay and ding darling area. Wasn't much in matlacha yesterday.


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Head south ... Marco, Everglades City, Choko ... pretty clear that way


----------

